# All Slavic: anatomy terms



## Encolpius

Hello, would you please add the words of another Slavic language? 
Here is the *Czech *vocabulary. Thanks a lot. 

1. brain = mozek
2. nerve = nerv
3. diaphragm = bránice
4. uterus = děloha
5. duodenum = dvanácterník
6. liver = játra
7. kidneys = ledviny
8. ureter = močovod
9. vertebra = obratel
10. spine, backbone = páteř
11. lungs = plíce
12. vagina = pochva
13. spleen  slezina
14. pancreas = slinivka (břišní)
15. heart = srdce
16. intestine = střevo
17. ovary = vaječník
18. testicle = varle
19. stomach = žaludek
20. gall bladder = žlučník


----------



## Azori

*Slovak*

1. brain = mozog
2. nerve = nerv
3. diaphragm = bránica
4. uterus = maternica
5. duodenum = dvanástnik
6. liver = pečeň
7. kidneys = obličky, ľadviny
8. ureter = močovod
9. vertebra = stavec
10. spine, backbone = chrbtica
11. lungs = pľúca
12. vagina = pošva
13. spleen = slezina
14. pancreas = podžalúdková žľaza/slinivka brušná
15. heart = srdce
16. intestine = črevo
17. ovary = vaječník
18. testicle = semenník
19. stomach = žalúdok
20. gall bladder = žlčník


----------



## itreius

*Croatian* (BCS)

1. brain = mozak
2. nerve = živac (nerves - živci)
3. diaphragm = dijafragma / ošit
4. uterus = maternica
5. duodenum = dvanaesnik
6. liver = jetra
7. kidneys = bubrezi
8. ureter = mokraćovod
9. vertebra = kralješak / kralježak
10. spine, backbone = kičma (hrptenica, hrptenjača)
11. lungs = pluća
12. vagina = vagina / rodnica
13. spleen = slezena
14. pancreas = gušterača
15. heart = srce
16. intestine = crijevo
17. ovary = jajnik / ovarij
18. testicle = sjemenik / testis
19. stomach = želudac
20. gall bladder = žuč / žučnik


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Slovenian*

1. brain = *možgani*
2. nerve = *živec*
3. diaphragm = *(trebušna) prepona*
4. uterus = *maternica*
5. duodenum = *dvanajsternik*
6. liver = *jetra*
7. kidneys = *ledvice*
8. ureter = *sečevod*
9. vertebra = *vretence*
10. spine, backbone = *hrbtenica, hrbtenjača*
11. lungs = *pljuča*
12. vagina = *nožnica, vagina*
13. spleen= *vranica*
14. pancreas = *trebušna slinavka*
15. heart = *srce*
16. intestine = *črevo*
17. ovary = *jajčnik*
18. testicle = *modo* (but almost always plural: *moda*)
19. stomach = *želodec*
20. gall bladder = *žolčnik*


----------



## Arath

*Bulgarian

*1. brain = мозък (mozăk)
2. nerve = нерв (nerv)
3. diaphragm = диафрагма (diafragma)
4. uterus = матка, утроба (matka, utroba)
5. duodenum = дванадесетопръстник (dvanadesetoprăstnik)
6. liver = черен дроб (cheren drob)
7. kidneys = бъбреци (băbretsi)
8. ureter = уретер (ureter)
9. vertebra = гръбначен прешлен (grăbnachen preshlen)
10. spine, backbone = гръбнак, гръбначен стълб (grăbnak, grăbnachen stălb)
11. lungs = бели дробове (beli drobove)
12. vagina = влагалище, вагина (vlagalishte, vagina)
13. spleen = далак, слезка (dalak, slezka)
14. pancreas = панкреас, задстомашна жлеза (pankreas, zadstomashna zhleza)
15. heart = сърце (sărtse)
16. intestine = черво (chervo)
17. ovary = яйчник (yaychnik)
18. testicle = тестикул, тестис (testikul, testis)
19. stomach = стомах, корем (stomah, korem)
20. gall bladder = жлъчка, жлъчен мехур (zhlăchka, zhlăchen mehur)


----------



## marco_2

Encolpius said:


> And here is the *Polish *vocabulary. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 1. brain = mózg
> 2. nerve = nerw
> 3. diaphragm = przepona
> 4. uterus = macica
> 5. duodenum = dwunastnica
> 6. liver = wątroba
> 7. kidneys = nerki
> 8. ureter = moczowód
> 9. vertebra = kręg
> 10. spine, backbone = kręgosłup
> 11. lungs = płuca
> 12. vagina = pochwa
> 13. spleen = śledziona
> 14. pancreas = trzustka
> 15. heart = serce
> 16. intestine = jelito
> 17. ovary = jajnik
> 18. testicle = jądro
> 19. stomach = żołądek
> 20. gall bladder = woreczek (pęcherzyk) żółciowy


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian:*

1. Brain = [черепен] мозок (_[čerepen] mozok_)
2. Nerve = нерв (_nerv_), живец (_živec_)
3. Diaphragm = дијафрагма (_dijafragma_)
4. Uterus = материца (_materica_), матка (_matka_), утерус (_uterus_), плодница (_plodnica_, "womb")
5. Duodenum = дванаесетпалечно црево (_dvanaesetpalečno crevo_)
6. Liver = црн дроб (_crn drob_), џигер (colloq., _džiger_)
7. Kidney = бубрег (_bubreg_)
8. Ureter = мочовод (_močovod_), уретер (_ureter_)
9. Vertebra = прешлен (_prešlen_)
10. Spine, backbone = ‘рбет[ен столб] (_‘rbet[en stolb]_), грбнак _(grbnak_) кичма (colloq., _kičma_)
11. Lung = бел дроб (_bel drob_), плуша (colloq., _pluša_)
12. Vagina = вагина (_vagina_), родница (_rodnica_)
13. Spleen = слезенка (_slezenka_)
14. Pancreas = поджелудочна жлезда (_podželudočna žlezda_), панкреас (_pankreas_)
15. Heart = срце (_srce_)
16. Intestine = црево (_crevo_)
17. Ovary = јајчник (_jajčnik_)
18. Testicle = тестис (_testis_), семена жлезда (_semena žlezda_)
19. Stomach = желудник (_želudnik_)
20. Gallbladder = жолчен меур (_žolčen meur_)


----------



## Adnyre

*Ukrainian:*

1. Brain = мозок (mozok)
2. Nerve = нерв (nerv)
3. Diaphragm = діафрагма (diafrahma)
4. Uterus = матка (matka)
5. Duodenum = дванадцятипала кишка (dvanadtsjatypala kyshka)
6. Liver = печінка (pechinka)
7. Kidney = нирка (nyrka)
8. Ureter = сечовід (sechovid)
9. Vertebra = хребець (khrebetsj)
10. Spine, backbone = хребет (khrebet)
11. Lung = легеня (lehenja)
12. Vagina = піхва (pikhva)
13. Spleen = селезінка (selezinka)
14. Pancreas = підшлункова залоза (pidshlunkova zaloza)
15. Heart = серце (sertse)
16. Intestine = кишечник, кишки, кишківник (kyshechnyk, kyshky, kyshkivnyk)
17. Ovary = яєчник (jajechnyk)
18. Testicle = яєчко (jajechko)
19. Stomach = шлунок (shlunok)
20. Gallbladder = жовчний міхур (zhovchnyj mikhur)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> *Croatian* (BCS)
> 
> 7. kidneys = bubrezi


 


Arath said:


> *Bulgarian*
> 
> 7. kidneys = бъбреци (băbretsi)


 


iobyo said:


> *Macedonian:*
> 
> 7. Kidney = бубрег (_bubreg_)


 
Just wondering, what is the etymology of these three cognates?


----------



## itreius

HJP (hrvatski jezični portal) claims a Turkish origin, but without telling the exact word. (it also lists bubreg as a Russian word for an animal kidney) Googling for "turcizam" and "bubreg" I stumbled upon _böbrek_, it's even used on the Wikipedia page for kidneys so I take it, it's a standard word.


----------



## DenisBiH

Regarding bubreg:

Petar Skok in his etymological dictionary says that due to some sound change peculiarities that are otherwise absent from other borrowings from Turkish, and the fact that the word is also present in Russian dialects, the word could be an earlier borrowing, possibly even Avar.

The Ottoman Turkish word is also _böbrek_ according to him.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Thanks, itreius and DenisBiH.


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:* 

1. Brain = м*о*зг (mosk) 
2. Nerve = нерв (nerv) 
3. Diaphragm = диафр*а*гма (diafragma)  
4. Uterus = м*а*тка (matka) 
5. Duodenum = двенадцатип*е*рстная кишк*а* (dvinatsatipersnaja kishka) 
6. Liver = п*е*чень (pechen’) 
7. Kidney = п*о*чка (pochka) 
8. Ureter = мочет*о*чник (machetochnik) 
9. Vertebra = позвон*о*к (pazvanok) 
10. Spine, backbone = позвон*о*чник (pazvanochnik) 
11. Lung = л*ё*гкое (l’okhkoje) 
12. Vagina = влаг*а*лище (vlagalishche) 
13. Spleen = селез*ё*нка (siliz’onka) 
14. Pancreas = поджел*у*дочная желез*а* (padzhiludochnaja zheleza) 
15. Heart = с*е*рдце (sertse)  
16. Intestine = киш*е*чник (kishechnik) 
17. Ovary = я*и*чник (jajichnik) 
18. Testicle = я*и*чко (jajichko) 
19. Stomach = жел*у*док (zheludak) 
20. Gall bladder = ж*ё*лчный пуз*ы*рь (zholchnyj puzyr’)


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Regarding bubreg:
> 
> Petar Skok in his etymological dictionary says that due to some sound change peculiarities that are otherwise absent from other borrowings from Turkish,



I take it, that must be the eg < ek change? It does seem a bit odd, as "-ek" is more "Slavic" suffix than "-eg". The u<ö change is known, as in burek<börek.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> I take it, that must be the eg < ek change? It does seem a bit odd, as "-ek" is more "Slavic" suffix than "-eg". The u<ö change is known, as in burek<börek.




Actually, I'm working with a scanned and OCR-ed copy of Skok's dictionary which is unfortunately lacking at times, including this time. 

This OCR-ed version has been discussed here, at the forum of the Faculty of Philosophy in Zagreb, and is available here, but I do not know if there is any copyright still valid, so the moderator may remove the links.

As far as I can guess, the problem is Ottoman Turkish -e- being rendered with yat, which Skok presupposes for bubreg due to the reflex in bubrik (gen. bubriga) in Istria.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

DenisBiH said:


> As far as I can guess, the problem is Ottoman Turkish -e- being rendered with yat, which Skok presupposes for bubreg due to the reflex in bubrik (gen. bubriga) in Istria.


 
Since Istria was never under Ottoman rule, how did this word find its way into local Istrian dialects? Was it through migrations?


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Since Istria was never under Ottoman rule, how did this word find its way into local Istrian dialects? Was it through migrations?




I do not know, but if not by migrations, then that would be another clue that it is pre-Ottoman.  Actually, Skok finds it in Slovenian as well.



> Riječ bubreg se nalazi još u bugarskom, gdje u varira sa ъ, u slovenskom i u ruskim narječjima.


----------



## sokol

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Since Istria was never under Ottoman rule, how did this word find its way into local Istrian dialects? Was it through migrations?


Either migration of people (some štokavian dialect speakers moved to Istria), or alternatively migration of words.  (But if any of you has an idea about which could be the case please open a new thread about it. )


----------



## Awwal12

> it also lists bubreg as a Russian word for an animal kidney


I never heard that word. Vasmer just says that it was mentioned in Dal's dictionary as the dialect one. But in online version of that dictionary it also doesn't exist.

Maybe it is not Turkish, but Turkic? There are some early loaned Turkic words in Slavic languages (like "чекан", for example). Can it be one of them?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Thanks!



DenisBiH said:


> Actually, Skok finds it in Slovenian as well.


 
Interesting. I'm only familiar with the set phrase *kot* *bubreg/bubrek v loju*, which I thought got here via BCS, but it's entirely possible that the word is commonly used in some dialects.


----------



## DenisBiH

Awwal12 said:


> I never heard that word. Vasmer just says that it was mentioned in Dal's dictionary as the dialect one. But in online version of that dictionary it also doesn't exist.
> 
> Maybe it is not Turkish, but Turkic? There are some early loaned Turkic words in Slavic languages (like "чекан", for example). Can it be one of them?




Possibly. Skok in his etymology for bubreg mentions biljeg < *bělěgъ (Rus.  belëg), for which HJP claims Avar origin.


----------



## Wikislav

*Kaykavian* of Northwest Croatia (intermediate of Slovenian-standard Croatian), central dialect of Prigorje at Zagreb capital (also similar in _Agramer_ idiom of indigene elders in Zagreb city), bold = stress site: 


1. brain = možj*an*e
2. nerve = ž*iv*ec (nerves - ž*if*ci)
3. diaphragm = vošit
4. uterus = mat*er*nica
5. duodenum = dvanejst*er*ec
6. liver = j*at*ra
7. kidneys = b*ub*regi (1 kidney - b*ub*rek)
8. ureter = piš*al*ica
9. vertebra = kral*ež*ak (vertebrae - kral*eš*ki)
10. spine, backbone = hrbetnj*ač*a
11. lungs = pl*uč*a
12. vagina = j*až*ica
13. spleen = slez*en*a
14. pancreas = guščer*ač*a
15. heart = s*er*ce
16. intestine = č*re*vo (intestines: črev*es*a)
17. ovary = j*aj*ce
18. testicle = semen*ik* / testis
19. stomach = žel*ud*ec
20. gall bladder = žoč / žočni meh*ur*


----------



## Wikislav

*Chakavian* of Adriatic islanders, archaic dialect in Kvarner archipelago (bold = stress site): 

1. brain = moźj*en*a
2. nerve = źiv*ac* (nerves - źif*cy*)
3. diaphragm = mr*yź*ica
4. uterus = mandav*oś*ka
5. duodenum = ć*ry*vo
6. liver = jat*ra*
7. kidneys = iš*te* (1 kidney - iš*to*)
8. ureter = pišnat*ub*
9. vertebra = ocen*aś* / patern*oś*t (romanism)
10. spine, backbone = hrib*et* / koś*ey* (romanism)
11. lungs = lep*uh*i
12. vagina =  w*oś*ka
13. spleen = mićay*at*ra
14. pancreas = kuśćer*at*ja
15. heart = śar*ce*
16. intestine = d*um*ba
17. ovary = nutr*ac*
18. testicle = *ja*je
19. stomach = paćm*ar* / śtum*yg* (romanism)
20. gall bladder = źalt*ja* / źalt*en*a mih*yr*


----------



## Selyd

*Russian:* 
*21. - член*
*22. - гениталии*
*Ukrainian:
21. - прутень
22. - прутні
*


----------

